# 11/01/1954 Schwinn World – Ladies Frame – Coaster Brake – Opal Red



## rennfaron (May 22, 2021)

Every now and then I pickup a ladies lightweight if it makes sense. This one did. It had a few things going for it: 1) the paint was amazing; 2) the decals pretty nice; 3) you hardly see these Worlds pop up and with this decal package; 4) I don’t think I have ever come across a World in this color.

The World model kicked off in 1950 along with the World Traveler as all new mid to low end models. The World ran until 1954, when the 26’ version was discontinued. In 1954 the Collegiate replaced out the World as the base model and then it would also be discontinued at the end of the year. The World popped back up in the lineup in 1955 but quickly was replaced by the all new Racer. And that was that for the 50s World model. At some point in 1955 the World to Racer transition occurred so it makes the 1955 Worlds pretty uncommon. In generally I don’t see many World models pop up, during any of the years of production. Although the frame was stamped in late 1954, as most everyone knows the frames were built prior to build up of the bike, which happened anywhere from a month to months later. That said, this only makes sense that it was sold in 1955.

Overview:

The Travelers had the upgraded SS fenders, which I like, but these painted fenders are equally as nice. To consider them a downgrade option is crazy. I love the color blocking and pin striping. You don’t really ever see the striping on the dart (on the fork) go down to the drop outs like this. It is niceeeee.
It has the plated brass winged head badge that you see throughout the early to mid 50s before Schwinn switched to the aluminum winged badge in the late 50s.
It has the typical Schwinn badged Persons saddle that you find on a lot of the low end ladies lightweights of the 50s. My 1954 Ladies Collegiate (below) has the same setup.
Gull wing bars (tourist bars) are typical of the mid to low end lightweights of the early to mid 50s. The stem is also the typical mid 50s lightweight stem.
Oval script grips also typical of the early 50s lightweights until the traveler switched to the tear drop in mid 50s while the base model continued with the ovals even transitioned to the Racer.
Script seat post and SA clamp of the early to mid 50s lightweights
Rims are S-6s with the typical centerline knurl pattern of the mid 50s. The early 50s knurling was a little different. The tires are upgrades but I think I have a set of originals around here somewhere that I will swap out.
As stated in the price list and in the 1955 brochure it the only hub option for the base model was a coaster brake.
Serial: N70037
When I got the bike there were a few things incorrect but I have since updated those parts to period correct per what would be found on the model. I still need to source a set of good condition ladies lightweight pedals from this time period. I haven’t cleaned the bike up at all and most likely won’t because of the condition it is already in.

Other bikes I have posted:

1959 Traveler
1954 Collegiate
1962 Traveler


----------



## GTs58 (May 22, 2021)

Oh my! That is absolutely stunning! Even the hubs and sprockets look showroom fresh. Pretty unbelievable condition for a 66 year old lady, and the paint and decals are remarkable. Super score on that sweet piece history.


----------



## rollfaster (May 23, 2021)

Thats a gorgeous original!!


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 23, 2021)

Garage queen, as they say with used cars.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 23, 2021)

cool. many moons ago I had a girls blue one of unknown vintage, I just remember the cool fork, front fender and handlebars.


----------



## Schwinny (May 23, 2021)

How fantastic is that? impossibly.
Even I would think twice about riding the wheels off that one.
Great bike.... Wow


----------



## rennfaron (May 23, 2021)

I see the Worlds pop up in blue every now and then but don't really ever see this color. Here is a 1955 blue World I have archived.


----------



## 1motime (May 23, 2021)

Beautiful bike.  Fantastic original condition.  Didn't even really notice the missing top bar.  Very special Schwinn


----------

